# Never Mind The Buzzcocks



## Iguana (Oct 1, 2009)

Well this is painfully unfunny.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad i'm not watching.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 1, 2009)

James Corden = Most unfunny, irratating thing since getting kicked in the testicles


----------



## badlands (Oct 1, 2009)

Is Noel Fielding sat next to his son


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

i always watch it but when I found out that twat Corden was presenting? No chance


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 1, 2009)

blairsh said:


> James Corden = Most unfunny, irratating thing since getting kicked in the testicles



Simon Amstell is dead then I take it?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 1, 2009)

What did happen to Amstell?

And what is the BBC's big obsession with Corden (He's a great actor, but he's just not that funny)?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> What did happen to Amstell?


He left.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 1, 2009)

I quite enjoyed it, but its a show thats done now, they should knock it on the head.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 1, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> He left.



really.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 1, 2009)

FFS, I've applied for tickets to this filming in November, I don't want to watch James Cordon


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 1, 2009)

i watched about ten minutes of it. it was very lame.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 1, 2009)

subversplat said:


> FFS, I've applied for tickets to this filming in November, I don't want to watch James Cordon



Its a different host every week, so it won't be him!


----------



## subversplat (Oct 1, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> Its a different host every week, so it won't be him!


OK, I'll suspend dubiosity. Maybe Mark Lamarr will come back as a guest?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 1, 2009)

subversplat said:


> OK, I'll suspend dubiosity. Maybe Mark Lamarr will come back as a guest?



maybe it'll be the other one from Horne and Corden


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2009)

the james cordon thing was, i think, because he co-wrote gavin and stacey with Ruth Thingywhatsit.  and then as soon as the first sketch of the first show of horne and cordon was aired, it became painfully obvious that Ruth Thingywhatsit was the brains in the operation.

anyway, it wasn't quite a carcrash - but i did feel embarrassed that such a fab person as Janeane Garafolo had to sit through it.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 1, 2009)

Was Phil Jupitus his usual unfunny self again?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 1, 2009)

is was and always will be shite


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant focus on this or any tv. hate buzzcocks bollox.


----------



## 8den (Oct 2, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> anyway, it wasn't quite a carcrash - but i did feel embarrassed that such a fab person as Janeane Garafolo had to sit through it.



She looked incredibly thin, and had way too much ink she looked like a bookish Amy Winehouse. The only saving grace was Corden didn't pull up his t-shirt and do that jiggling man tits shite, that was the stable of 90% of the Horn and Corden shit. 

It was painful, clearly cut to shred to wring out the few comic moments, for example the clips from the Identity parade when on much too long, which is always a sign that they were used to pad out a weak episode. 

I honestly think it peaked in the Bailey/Phil/Amstel era.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheesypoof said:


> i cant focus on this or any tv. hate buzzcocks bollox.



Are you pissed...?


----------



## Drone Module (Oct 2, 2009)

thank fuck simon left...he made that show...as did mr,quiff himself..........until he died of boredom


corden is, as everyone ever has pointed out, an unfunny bag of mucus and waste.....and that smarmy faced growth he usually carries with him
corden is gunna kill buzzocks


----------



## Drone Module (Oct 2, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Was Phil Jupitus his usual unfunny self again?



he seems to be quite miserable.. i;ve been to a few recordings of shit he's been involved in...........he always fucks off immediately

mind you, if i had to hang around with dicks like corden i probably would as well

still...got tickets to simon's next show so i'm happy


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 2, 2009)

It wasn't as bad as it could have been.   It's not good, though...it needs something/someone.


----------



## g force (Oct 2, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> What did happen to Amstell?
> 
> And what is the BBC's big obsession with Corden (He's a great actor, but he's just not that funny)?



You must have some fucked up criteria for what makes and actor "great". Richard Burton was great, Corden just plays on the fact he's tubby.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 2, 2009)

Although I'm glad Amstell's gone, this was indeed shit.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had STDs that I have enjoyed more than this.

It jumped the shark when Bill Baley left and now they have not only jumped the shark, but smashed it over the head with a flogged dead horse.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2009)

glad it was not just me.



> Fans of the pop quiz will have been gutted by Simon Amstell’s announcement he was quitting to concentrate on his live work.



so is it going to be like_ Have I got news for you_ guest host each week


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes


----------



## badlands (Oct 8, 2009)

Rhod Gilbert was alright.

Wouldn't want to watch him every week mind.

Alex James next week could be a dark horse.


----------



## soulman (Oct 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> Rhod Gilbert was alright.
> 
> Wouldn't want to watch him every week mind.



I like his stand up but he didn't have enough confidence or presence to be a buzzcocks presenter.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 9, 2009)

soulman said:


> I like his stand up but he didn't have enough confidence or presence to be a buzzcocks presenter.



I thought he was quite funny. I liked the 'bloated corpse of Rik Mayall' comment.


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought he was good, made us laugh quite a lot anyway. Dunno how well he'd have worked without having his unbelievably tall mate sitting beside him tho


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

do the number 5's in the identity parade get paid more for being grossly insulted do we think? The lass last night ('gone to seed' iirr) couldn't get off fast enough afterwards, practically ran off the stage


----------



## trevhagl (Oct 9, 2009)

Who's this Corden bloke? I stopped watching after Mark Lamarr went


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

the not funny fat one from Gavin & Stacey


----------



## Augie March (Oct 9, 2009)

Welshbloke and tallbloke are a comedy duo waiting to happen.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 9, 2009)

belboid said:


> the not funny fat one from Gavin & Stacey


He's one of the not funny ones. Beloved of womans' mags the country over


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2009)

That was shit last night.


----------



## c8600 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rhod Gilbert had a rather splendid t-shirt on.......

Id like one. Wonder where it was from ?

Probably expensive


----------



## strung out (Oct 10, 2009)

someone i know on facebook just said "Quite possibly the funniest Never Mind The Buzzcocks I've ever seen, next to that one where the moody bugger from some band I've forgotten walked off in a strop. "

i'm guessing that was only the second buzzcocks episode he'd seen


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 10, 2009)

Me and my house really enjoyed it, thought Rhod Gilbert was great.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 11, 2009)

johnc86 said:


> Rhod Gilbert had a rather splendid t-shirt on.......
> 
> Id like one. Wonder where it was from ?
> 
> Probably expensive



It's an old design from All Saints Spitalfields, think it's discontinued...


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2009)

I just watched the Corden one, and it brought home how much the show depended on Amstell, and to a certain extent Bailey. To be frank, I was watching more as a quiz show than a comedy show.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, Alex James, I get it, you're posh, stop mentioning cheese and lolling about it every 5 minutes and taking that fucking scarf off you ponce. You've become a parody of yourself.


I still love you and want your babies though.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2009)

Rhod Gilbert was fine as a host .. 

Who will it be next week?


----------



## badlands (Oct 15, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Rhod Gilbert was fine as a host ..
> 
> Who will it be next week?



I think they said Jack White.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 15, 2009)

badlands said:


> I think they said Jack White.



I thought it was Jack White_{other syllable}_.

So perhaps Jack Whitehall or Jack Whiteman iyswim.
Though it would be funny to see Jack White presenting it.

I laughed at several points and really fancy that Holly though I've no clue who she is.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 15, 2009)

Rhod Gilbert's been the only funny one so far. Alex James was better than James Corden, but that's faint praise indeed.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought I'd grown out of fancying Noel Fielding but apparently not.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Alex James was NO way better than James Cordon, as much as it pains me to say it, James Cordon IS actually likeable if overexposed and saturated to the point of public opinion turnaround. And he was quite funny.

Alex James looked awkward and he had starey scared eyes and banged on far too much about how he's a posho cheesemaker. 

I still love him and want his babies though.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely Holly Walsh... *rubs thighs*


----------



## badlands (Oct 15, 2009)

8ball said:


> I thought it was Jack White_{other syllable}_.
> 
> So perhaps Jack Whitehall or Jack Whiteman iyswim.
> Though it would be funny to see Jack White presenting it.
> ...



You're right.

Not Jack White at all.

But Jack Whitehall.

So close.



Apparently the list is
Alex James, Dermot O'Leary, Jack Whitehall, Rhod Gilbert, David Walliams, Frank Skinner, James Corden and Mark Watson.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Isn't Frank Skinner dead yet?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 15, 2009)

I could (just about)  watch Alex James. I varied between wanting to throw things at Corden on screen and cringing, virtually hiding behind the sofa like an 8 year old watching the Daleks in Dr Who. What a horrible, unfunny burk.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I thought Alex James looked too nervous and hoora for my liking and I thought Vince Noir held it all together.

Isn't Phil Jupitus dead yet btw?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Lovely Holly Walsh... *rubs thighs*



<Googles>

Oh - she's a comic - I thought she was a musician.

Going off her a bit now.

Actually I'm not.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Isn't Phil Jupitus dead yet btw?



He has been dead for two years but has been replaced on TV by an animatronic replica.

Rather like the Queen Mother from 1992-2002.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh. They could try putting him in something other than a hawainney floral buttoned shirt though, it's getting a bit obvious.


----------



## badlands (Oct 15, 2009)

Walliams will make Corden seem rather pleasant and self effacing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2009)

who's this prick on it now?


----------



## badlands (Oct 22, 2009)

What a nauseating cunt of a presenter


----------



## Sunray (Oct 23, 2009)

Not that I watch TV much these days, but today I was and I thought I was in for some laughs but actually it was quite a relief to switch over.


----------



## silverfish (Oct 23, 2009)

I want to smash the presenters face in but simultaneously find myself laughing at some of his stuff


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> who's this prick on it now?


Yeah, this ^^

Who was he?


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I thought I'd grown out of fancying Noel Fielding but apparently not.



His Mick Jagger was


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> What a nauseating cunt of a presenter



This.


----------



## Sam Spud (Oct 27, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> What did happen to Amstell?
> 
> probably went so far up his smug stupid arse that he couldnt find the way out again


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2009)

Griff said:


> This.



quite.

Altho 'its not about bats' was quite amusing.  One quite amusing line in 30 minutes doesn't really overcome being a complete twat


----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2009)

Tonights show !! !

Claudia Winklepicker was ok .. 

Jamelia got her revenge on the lineup which was funny...


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2009)

Jamelia to host,

she's mental,

in a lovely way.


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

Walliams making a twat of himself as the host.

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## silverfish (Nov 25, 2009)

whats with walliams campery, it gets a bit tireing afer a while


----------



## weltweit (Nov 25, 2009)

David Walliams is an arse!


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2009)

Burn him.

No really *burn* him


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd rather have David Walliams and his Carry On campery than Jack Whitehall or that objectionable little cider-selling twat Mark Watson any day.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2009)

Last night's was the worst I'd ever seen this programme. Looked like Walliams was treating it as some sort of trial or interview. Utter shit. This programme used to be good.


----------



## hektik (Nov 26, 2009)

walliams was awful - didn't really hit the mark - whatever he was aiming for, it jsut came across as slightly sinister. like a lecherous old uncle.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

I watched it last week with that little grime blokey on who got lifted out on wires and Phil walked off and high fived the fat man in the line up and, after not watching it for years, I thought it was pretty  funny. 

I can't even remember who hosted it tho


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't even remember who hosted it tho



Was it Claudia Winkleman last week?

Wish they'd have a regular host again - I really liked that Rhod Gilbert bloke.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw the one he did and that was rubbish too, tbf.


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2009)

i thought Walliams was surprisingly funny.  Watching it upon my return from the pub definitely helped with that tho


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I watched it last week with that little grime blokey on who got lifted out on wires and Phil walked off and high fived the fat man in the line up and, after not watching it for years, I thought it was pretty  funny.
> 
> I can't even remember who hosted it tho



Martin Freeman aka Tim from the Office/Arthur Dent in Hitchhikers - best presenter they've had on


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2009)

Buzzcocks started off shite, went downhill rapidly, and the less said about this series the better.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

g force said:


> Martin Freeman aka Tim from the Office/Arthur Dent in Hitchhikers - best presenter they've had on



Yes yes! Thank you! I thought he was brill, Jupitus was great, that grime kid made my skin crawl but I thoroughly enjoyed the episode. But as I say was the first one I've seen for years.

I saw Jupitus supporting Lamaar at a comedy gig at UEA in the early 90s and he walked onto the stage and said "Two fat blokes walked into a bar....me and me dad, we had a great time"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2009)

g force said:


> Martin Freeman aka Tim from the Office/Arthur Dent in Hitchhikers - best presenter they've had on




I dunno Rhod Gilbert was pretty funny too


----------



## badlands (Dec 2, 2009)

Why did o'leary think it was a good idea to present the show in the style of a six year old.

Twat.

On the bright side,

Frankie Boyle presents next week.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> Why did o'leary think it was a good idea to present the show in the style of a six year old.
> 
> Twat.
> 
> ...



i thought that was quite good.  not awful, at any rate.  kept it pacey, all the guests had a good time, some funny moments...

certainly miles better than the abortion that was David Walliams.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2009)

I am *enjoying* this!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

oh bollocks forgot it was the doctor who special, only just tuned in!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

awful time to tune in


----------



## madzone (Dec 16, 2009)

Jamie Cullum looks like an Oompa Loompa


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

Beh, finding it hard to get into this programme,want to laugh but not happening.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 16, 2009)

Enjoying 


Scottish accent. Happy pants.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

A draw? Booooooooooo, what a farce, etc...


----------



## TheDave (Dec 16, 2009)

I want to kill Catherine Tate with a pitchfork. Hahaha I'm so thick innit. Hahaha. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

TheDave said:


> I want to kill Catherine Tate with a pitchfork. Hahaha I'm so think innit. Hahaha. Shut the fuck up.



Annoying ain't she?


----------



## TheDave (Dec 16, 2009)

Dammit you quoted it before I corrected my spelling. Now who's think.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 16, 2009)

I actually found it quite irritating.........................apart from Bernard Cribbins !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

TheDave said:


> Dammit you quoted it before I corrected my spelling. Now who's think.


----------



## badlands (Dec 16, 2009)

loved Bernard Cribbins,

wished he brought his performing fleas with him though,

tate was beyond cringing.


----------



## g force (Dec 17, 2009)

Cribbins was awesome. Tate just her usual annoying self and a bit too smug with the Doctor Who love-in.


----------



## madzone (Dec 17, 2009)

I think catherine tate was pissed


----------



## feldbach (Dec 17, 2009)

madzone said:


> I think catherine tate was pissed


me too, she was actually really annoying as gforce mentioned


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 17, 2009)

feldbach said:


> me too, she was actually really annoying as gforce mentioned



Thing is, that's how she appeared during the whole time she was on doctor who....i guess its just her natural state!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 17, 2009)

Jo Wiley: botoxed scab twat.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 17, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Jo Wiley: botoxed scab twat.


----------



## madzone (Dec 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thing is, that's how she appeared during the whole time she was on doctor who....i guess its just her natural state!!


 I've seen her in interviews where she's fairly normal though.


----------



## feldbach (Dec 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thing is, that's how she appeared during the whole time she was on doctor who....i guess its just her natural state!!



as much as i liked her show i reckon she's quite bitchy in real life


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2010)

Was a few weeks ago but this made me very happy


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was a few weeks ago but this made me very happy



Cheers, missed that first time around. Only three minutes in and already Vic's been funnier than the last entire episode I sat through.

*edit* Okay those comedy teeth are getting a bit old now Vic (me an my big maaf...)


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2012)

*bump*

Well this is a bit old isn't it? 

Not worthy of a new thread but did anyone see Buzzcocks last night? Richard Madeley was the host and it was fucking excruciating. 

It was the 250th episode too, what were they bloody thinking? : (

That man is an enormous bellend.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to love NMTB but it's really gone downhill of late, not helped by a succession of piss poor hosts. The formula really needs some rejigging.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 20, 2012)

Adam Buxton as guest host was outstanding. Bring him back, with bells on.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 20, 2012)

I loved Richard Ayoade's hosting last week


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 20, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> *bump*
> 
> 
> That man is an enormous bellend.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2012)

I miss the days when half the guests would walk off in disgust or be on the verge of doing so on account of the stick they would get from the host.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Adam Buxton as guest host was outstanding. Bring him back, with bells on.


God he was awful as well, nearly as unfunny as his radio show.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 20, 2012)

Still say Josh Groban was the best guest host by a _looooooong_ way


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2012)

Not bothered with this for ages.  It's lost its way.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2012)

fogbat said:


> I loved Richard Ayoade's hosting last week


And Adam Buxton and Josh Groban as above.  

But the best hues host ever was Wogan.  Whatever you think of the man, that was a truly funny show.  James blunt riding Jupitus like a horse is a memory which will stay with me.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 21, 2012)

It was rubbish when Mark Lamarr hosted it, pretty good when Simon Amstell was and variable now with a tilt towards not very good. I rarely watch it.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 21, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> *bump*
> 
> Well this is a bit old isn't it?
> 
> ...


 
indeed.

would have been nice to have got back Mark Lamarr or Simon Amstell for a special edition. but then it would have highlighted how piss-poor some of the guest hosts are and how much better it was with a consistent one.

as with HIGN4U, it is made or broken with the host choice, and more often than not broken.

why the fuck they don't pick one who has been half decent and make them permanent i don't know. and that applies to both shows. maybe the decent ones have too much work on?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> It was rubbish when Mark Lamarr hosted it, pretty good when Simon Amstell was and variable now with a tilt towards not very good. I rarely watch it.


 
Did you watch from the beginning? Although admittedly he'd died of boredom some time before he actually left, Lamarr at his best was easily the best thing the show ever had going for it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lamar had become a complete cunt by the end of his stint. Truly vile in his treatment of young women (especially those who weren't 'real' pop stars). 

Sadly, Madeley was one of the better hosts of this last series.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

Example was good.  If it was him, the dark haired guy who worked out.


----------



## Adam Norris (Nov 23, 2012)

Its really not what It used to be since Lamarr left. Some of these guys look like theyve gone to sleep on the show


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 24, 2012)

Phil jupitus is looking increasingly bored and tetchy. If the host and/or guests are particularly crap he's not great at hiding his annoyance. I can't blame him that much, it's so hit and miss it must drive him crazy.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2012)

Sapphireblue said:


> Phil jupitus is looking increasingly bored and tetchy. If the host and/or guests are particularly crap he's not great at hiding his annoyance. I can't blame him that much, it's so hit and miss it must drive him crazy.


i believe you have hit the nail entirely on the head.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

Some of the (ahem) 'celeb' guests really shouldn't be on TV at all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

I grew weary of this some time back. 
Only reason I watch is for Phil Jupitus  

Although I loved Juliette Lewis hosting


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 26, 2012)

Sapphireblue said:


> Phil jupitus is looking increasingly bored and tetchy. If the host and/or guests are particularly crap he's not great at hiding his annoyance. I can't blame him that much, it's so hit and miss it must drive him crazy.


 
So how come he's still doing the show? I'd miss it but the show needs to go off air and come back when either Jupitus feels refreshed or they have 3 new regulars.

It just struck me that both HIGN4U and Buzzcocks have the off-the-wall regular on the host's left. Any other shows following this convention?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr Smin said:


> So how come he's still doing the show? I'd miss it but the show needs to go off air and come back when either Jupitus feels refreshed or they have 3 new regulars.
> 
> It just struck me that both HIGN4U and Buzzcocks have the off-the-wall regular on the host's left. Any other shows following this convention?


same reason as everyone else.  mortgage to pay, kids to support, fifty years old in a young person's job market...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, that was good.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah - quite liked that one. bit odd, but no worse for that. Jupitus looked dapper and engaged.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yeah - quite liked that one. bit odd, but no worse for that. Jupitus looked dapper and engaged.



He did, he was so different to last week.
It was odd this week but so much better.

I didn't really warm to Louis though.

Noel is so hot, even in mouse ears and face paints.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

I think the last 'lost episode' number truly jumped the shark.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, that was a shit way to package a clips show, and buzzcocks can't sustain a series compilation anyway (it should be unseen footage).

I liked tonight's Xmas special with Johnny Vegas, though.  For sheer wtf-ness.


----------



## Looby (Dec 17, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah, that was a shit way to package a clips show, and buzzcocks can't sustain a series compilation anyway (it should be unseen footage).
> 
> I liked tonight's Xmas special with Johnny Vegas, though.  For sheer wtf-ness.



Were they all drunk? : D


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 17, 2013)

The schtick is tired. It's funny if you hate the bands they rip into. Noel Fielding isn't half as funny as he thinks he is and his constantly bitching about Coldplay (yes, we get it, you hate them) is tedious.

Much props for Jupitus, yeras ago, wearing a Rush t shirt 

It's just boring now and every time i tune in it's either Dizzy Scoundrel or Small Temper hosting. I think they are the same person. I do not care for their music; the rap singers, always doing that, on the top of the pops, have you seen them?


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2013)

Are comedy panel shows a cheap way of filling the schedules? There are or have been so many of them.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 17, 2013)

stavros said:


> Are comedy panel shows a cheap way of filling the schedules? There are or have been so many of them.


That may be a big part of it.  So many these days, staleness all around.   Buzzcocks has been rubbish for ages, Fielding does not help.   But the, I'm 49 so I'm not the target audience, although fuck knows who that is anyway.


----------



## 8den (Dec 18, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That may be a big part of it.  So many these days, staleness all around.   Buzzcocks has been rubbish for ages, Fielding does not help.   But the, I'm 49 so I'm not the target audience, although fuck knows who that is anyway.



It's been shit since Simon Amstell left. 


Although this is my favourite moment on buzzcocks ever.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

8den said:


> It's been shit since Simon Amstell left.


 
Simon Amstell was what made it shit for a while.

Did anyone see the one where the dude out of the fun loving criminals lost his shit?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 18, 2013)

The Doctor Who one was good.  David Tennant's comic timing is impeccable.

I download them and watch them on my commute.  That's what panel shows are good for -- dead time.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 18, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The Doctor Who one was good.  David Tennant's comic timing is impeccable.
> 
> I download them and watch them on my commute.  That's what panel shows are good for -- dead time.


I loved the doctor who one.   Tennant was good, Catherine Tate was wonderfully clueless and above all else... BERNARD CRIBBINS...!


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I loved the doctor who one.   Tennant was good, Catherine Tate was wonderfully clueless and above all else... BERNARD CRIBBINS...!



Cribbins was excellent. A strong contender for greatest living Englishman. In fact this would be a great place to live if he was more widely considered to be so by the UK population, there would be much more silliness.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 18, 2013)

as all panel shows, this is made or broken by the guests. and as with HIGN4U, particularly by the guest host.

tantrum bloke Huey was ridiculous, Jupitus was clearly swaying from shock to anger to wry amusement, with the rizzle boys actually doing a surprisingly brilliant job of holding it together until the end of the show.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 18, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Simon Amstell was what made it shit for a while.
> 
> Did anyone see the one where the dude out of the fun loving criminals lost his shit?


That was shit.

Catherine Tate looked like she was hammered when she was on it.

I'd forgotten how good it used to be


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Were they all drunk? : D



just seen that and Vegas definitely was, but what's new!

that was a good episode though, the randomness is what has gone since Bill Bailey left and it needs a bit of wtf about it. Noel can't do jokes off-the-cuff as well as he thinks he can, he needs the other bloke (from Mighty Boosch) to write it for him i think.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2013)

8115 said:


> That was shit.


 
Just made himself look like a total cunt didnt he?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 19, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> as all panel shows, this is made or broken by the guests. and as with HIGN4U, particularly by the guest host.
> 
> tantrum bloke Huey was ridiculous, Jupitus was clearly swaying from shock to anger to wry amusement, with the rizzle boys actually doing a surprisingly brilliant job of holding it together until the end of the show.


Can someone actually explain what a rizzle kick actually is? not some dirty sex swapper move is it?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> Can someone actually explain what a rizzle kick actually is? not some dirty sex swapper move is it?


 
Its like a less violent version of snoop doggs world reknowned fo' shizzle kick.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Just made himself look like a total cunt didnt he?


It was actually quite dangerous, ceramic chards are basically like glass (I think) and they could have hit someone in the eye.  He looked like a cunt even before that though, talk about turning up to collect you fee.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2014)

Brand new series started tonight, complete with new permanent host, Rhod Gilbert. Good choice I think.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 30, 2014)

T & P said:


> Brand new series started tonight, complete with new permanent host, Rhod Gilbert. Good choice I think.



I think he is a good choice as there is less of the aggressive sarcasm (which is fine, but wore a bit thin after 13 years of Lamarr and Amstell).

I do wonder if the format is a bit tired though. Have I Got News For You seems to just about manage as it has a much broader brief and there are always politicians and scandals to satirise.

But being funny about pop music in a gameshow format might be a bit more limited, I dunno.

It was good to see Wayne Wonder in the line up last night though


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

Rhod Gilbert has totally rescued this show. I'd just about given up on the thing altogether, but his chaotic energy has made the show into something completely different, and it can be very funny indeed.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree. He may be chaotic but he's given it a kind of coherence it had hasn't had for years, and his input also seems to have given Jupitus a kick up the complacent arse.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> I agree. He may be chaotic but he's given it a kind of coherence it had hasn't had for years, and his input also seems to have given Jupitus a kick up the complacent arse.


I like the way he just fucks up the really tired week-in week-out stuff they were doing for years and makes it interesting again.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep Rhod is brill.


----------

